# JetSeer and JetLock conversion kit from Chapterhouse Studios



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stumbled over this and thought Id share it:

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webs...art/?page=shop.browse&category_id=36&vmcchk=1

Happy council building


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They're awesome!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

shame those bikes are about to be discontinued


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, they really are fail.

When I saw chapterhouse were doing jetseers I really did think it was law suit time, and also was considering getting some myself - now I see them I feel wrong on both accounts.

It shows how FW sculpts are miles ahead of them, really not a product I would ever even consider, I will sculpt my own or wait out on the imperial armour releases next year which will most likely include some seer kits.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

I do like those, but...



bitsandkits said:


> shame those bikes are about to be discontinued


...meaning?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There are rumours that a new jetbike kit being released in June I presume?


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

I quite like them, I'm interested in these forgeworld ones though, what's the timeframe on them? June-ish? or is it confirmed as June?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

From what I understand the next IA (after first orks/imperial) is the other Ork clans and space marines, then Eldar vs. Imperial. So all likeliness next june/july.

The Phantom Titan is possibly going to be released for xmas, but in all honesty I recon we will have to wait for the IA book for its release.

If the IA book does not yield jetseers then they have totally missed a trick, however I would also not rule out an Eldar codex some time next year with jetseer plastics as there seems little sense in an IA book without codex update.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i wouldnt touch them with a barge pole, im pretty picky about eldar models, alot of the version 2 aspect warriors and farseers were never added to my collection because they did not live up to my high expectations for eldar kits, whats going on with those pants??? i understand the physics but i dont buy 40k models based on realism i buy them because of how they look(thats right how they look ,not what they do in game strange i know).

Anway a little bird told me the eldar releases in june include the new style jet bike and support weapons as well as the fireprism, but still waiting for confirmation on the order sheet from GW.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well at least they give people an option to create a warlock/seer on jetbike, unlike a company everyone loves and gives there virginities to willingly


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

For $15 a go they are pretty poor looking models, awful faring style things. I hadn't seen chapter house models before and if that's an indication of the quality then I don't think I'll be looking at any more. 

Aramoro


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well at least they give people an option to create a warlock/seer on jetbike, unlike a company everyone loves and gives there virginities to willingly


True, but a poor option is not always better than no option, If i wanted to field a seer or warlock on a bike i would prefer to do a "counts as" than pay for those "options". I like the idea of chapter house and what they are trying to do, but the products are not of high enough quality for me to consider buying them, im pretty good painter and seriously enjoy that part of the hobby so anything that looks a little amateurish i wont consider, along with resin models that will be too much hard work to use like scribor and his inability to put anything like a small pouring vent on his models.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

meh. i don't judge them too harshly.

they're a homegrown company that's trying to fill in the gaps for builds GW makes available to players but doesn't make available to hobbyists.

their marine stuff is looks a bit better, IMO, but I will admit $15 for a conversion kit is a bit steep.

*sigh*

i wonder what the new Jetbikes will look like. I finally got all the bikes for my Eldar and now they’re being discontinued.

bollocks.

and someone mentioned Phantom Titans being released, is that as a plastic kit or some other FW thing?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I do appreciate what they're trying to do but ultimately they're selling a product, home grown or not. If it's not good enough people won't buy it. I'm sure lots of people will buy these. At $90 for enough kits to do 5 Warlocks and a Seer they would need to be great quality. Pigtail 'Seers are not great.

Aramoro


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

What's up with the goofy little antennae on the prow of the jetbikes?

The models are OK, I suppose... the Warlock is passable, but the Farseer needs some attention. I guess it's enough that they make the models, though.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> and someone mentioned Phantom Titans being released, is that as a plastic kit or some other FW thing?


Forgeworld, likely in the reaver titan price bracket and aims to be finished by xmas but no confirmation they will release it for then

The jetbike re-release is inevitable I feel, and I hope it rocks, if so then I might even replace my 40ish bikes


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Provided that they don't cock up the jetbikes as badly as the Prism, I might even buy some. 2nd Edition models is the reason I have never bought any, ever.


----------

